
Show HN: Mined for Change – In-Browser Crypto Mining for Effective Altruism - 0101111101
https://minedforchange.org
======
0101111101
Hey HN!

Would love to hear any feedback on this project! Positive or negative

------
gus_massa
Congratulations for no autorstarting the miner.

~~~
0101111101
Yeah I think it's important to be completely open about it since browser
mining has a bad rep. Everyone trying it should know what happens as much as
possible before just clicking 'mine'

